# Burned Frog



## Bocomo (Nov 21, 2007)

I accidentally burned one of my frogs. His front toe pads to be specific. He bled for a little bit. I removed him to a temp. container. I rubbed a little triple antibiotic ointment on the paper towels in the container. What else should I do?


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

How'd you burn him??


----------



## Bocomo (Nov 21, 2007)

Hot water. Don't ask it was a bad accident.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

You can find my brother's contact info on my website.
Good luck with the frog.

Rich


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> Hot water. Don't ask it was a bad accident.


Man, I don't even want to know.....get in touch with Dr. Frye and good luck.


----------



## Bocomo (Nov 21, 2007)

Well Im a little dissappointed in myself but I'm really hoping this little guy pulls through, he was my favorite frog. 
It seems affected area is limited to his toe pads. One is not so bad the other is a little disfigured. How long does it tank for frogs to heal? Does anyone know if they(toes) will grow back?
Anyone else with a disable frog? Another question I have is would he be better off in his viv or temp container? I have in a temp container but he has to be a little shock for all the events that I suspect he may be better of back in his viv.

Any comments/suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

^
Did you contact my brother the vet? It is now Tuesday.......

Rich


----------



## Bocomo (Nov 21, 2007)

yes, he said to apply some silversulfadiazene to the affected areas. I came at lunch and he(frog) was rolled over his back. He seems barely alive.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

can you take any pictures of the frog and or infection?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Gosh that must be so hard, I hope he pulls through


----------



## Bocomo (Nov 21, 2007)

Here is the best picture I got, sorry I could not take a better pic


----------



## Bocomo (Nov 21, 2007)

This sucks. The burns are limited to his underbelly and front toe pads. I pulled of dead skin, and keep him resting on a paper towel rubbed with some silversufadiazine.

What kind I do to euthanize him, I don't want him to suffer if there is a good chance he won't make.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Well I wouldn't give up. You never know, perhaps he'll be the frog that pulls through?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Can you describe how the hot water came in contact with the frog? It would be helpful to the group to know how it happened....so that others can learn from it.


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

I would bet he was trying to heat his viv or something similar. I remember someone had suggested putting hot water under the false bottom a while back. Anyways good luck, lesson learned


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

HappyHippos1 said:


> I would bet he was trying to heat his viv or something similar. I remember someone had suggested putting hot water under the false bottom a while back. Anyways good luck, lesson learned


What??


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Rich Frye said:


> HappyHippos1 said:
> 
> 
> > I would bet he was trying to heat his viv or something similar. I remember someone had suggested putting hot water under the false bottom a while back. Anyways good luck, lesson learned
> ...


A while back, there was a post from a new member that was suggesting to use hot water poured in the viv to raise humidity. 
I posted that spraying room temperature water was the proper and safe method.
Don't know what the OP was doing with the hot water though


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Well I know how hard it is to loose a frog (as do many members here) I would love to see this guy pull through. And am too curious about how it came into contact w/ the hot water :?


----------



## MRI_GUY (Jul 31, 2006)

There was a woman from California who posted on the newt board (caudate.org) about scalding a newt. She was putting a shallow dish of steaming water up high in the terrarium to increase humidity. For whatever reason the newt went for the water and was severely burned.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Bocomo, before this gets out of hand, could you please explain how it happened?
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Bocomo (Nov 21, 2007)

I was cleaning the tank with hot water, the water was way too hot and some how I managed to splash some on my frog(I don't know how extactly he got splashed). I feel horrible and would prefer not to discuss it anymore.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Could you let us know the outcome of the frog?


----------



## Bocomo (Nov 21, 2007)

Between work and school I just have not been able to be at home much since the incident occured. But I spent some time with him yesterday and he was doing very poorly(unresponsive except for blinking of eye lids). I don't think he will be alive when I get home tonight


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I am sorry for you and your frog. Lessoned learned I guess. I hope he pulls through. For the future you can just use some purified water and a paper towel or some lemon juice.


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hope he pulls through. 

As for how it happenened, I'm not willing to throw stones from a glass house. Three months into the hobby I left a lid slightly off my only tank (at the time) only to get a call from my wife an hour later in a panic. She found the frog the hard way. She stepped on him with a bare foot. Short story long, he survived but accidents happen...

Good luck...


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

yeah, we've all(or, at least, most of us) have done stupid things that ended up hurting, or killing our frogs. I hope yours pulls through!!!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Did he pull threw Bocomo?


----------



## Bocomo (Nov 21, 2007)

RIP


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

> I was cleaning the tank with hot water, the water was way too hot and some how I managed to splash some on my frog(I don't know how extactly he got splashed). I feel horrible and would prefer not to discuss it anymore.


Is it just me?....but I simply cannot imagine this is a real post and not a troll....It's just too retarded to believe someone was applying scalding water to their inhabited viv. Was he using asbestos gloves with the hot water?? Either that or this is just another case where there are indeed people that should not own exotic animals. Loose lids, frog escapes, dessication...these things are debatably negligent or could be considered with possible mitigation....but hot water? Not removing the frogs prior? I would never have believed this if I didn't read it....and see the pic....


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Bocomo said:


> RIP


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

ppayes said:


> > I was cleaning the tank with hot water, the water was way too hot and some how I managed to splash some on my frog(I don't know how extactly he got splashed). I feel horrible and would prefer not to discuss it anymore.
> 
> 
> Is it just me?....but I simply cannot imagine this is a real post and not a troll....It's just too retarded to believe someone was applying scalding water to their inhabited viv. Was he using asbestos gloves with the hot water?? Either that or this is just another case where there are indeed people that should not own exotic animals. Loose lids, frog escapes, dessication...these things are debatably negligent or could be considered with possible mitigation....but hot water? Not removing the frogs prior? I would never have believed this if I didn't read it....and see the pic....



hey lets try not to cut people down. were here to help each other out


----------



## Bocomo (Nov 21, 2007)

ppayes said:


> > I was cleaning the tank with hot water, the water was way too hot and some how I managed to splash some on my frog(I don't know how extactly he got splashed). I feel horrible and would prefer not to discuss it anymore.
> 
> 
> Is it just me?....but I simply cannot imagine this is a real post and not a troll....It's just too retarded to believe someone was applying scalding water to their inhabited viv. Was he using asbestos gloves with the hot water?? Either that or this is just another case where there are indeed people that should not own exotic animals. Loose lids, frog escapes, dessication...these things are debatably negligent or could be considered with possible mitigation....but hot water? Not removing the frogs prior? I would never have believed this if I didn't read it....and see the pic....


I lost my frog dude, thanks a lot


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Sorry Bocomo. I am sure the lesson was learned and the mistake will not be repeated.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Bocomo,

A harsh post or 2 after what happened to you I think is justified. I was a lttle horrified by a certain amount of arrogance displayed by you in the mix-species post started by you recently. I give Rich credit for not jumping on you right now. 

That said, you are quite brave and must truly care about your frog to come to the board with what happened - I wish you the best and perhaps you will be a wise advisor to newbies someday


----------

